# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل >  آیا برنامه ای برای اجرا نمودن فایل های Jar ...

## مهران رسا

سلام

برنامه ای می خوام که بتونه فایل های Jar (جاوا) در کامپیوتر اجرا کنه . ؟!!

اگه چنین برنامه ای هست . ممنون میشم بهم معرفی کنید .  :لبخند:

----------


## مهران رسا

ضمن تشکر از noorsoft عزیز !




> *مبدلی برای بازی های موبایل به رایانه Midpx 1.0*
> *تاریخ : شنبه، 27 آبان، 1385*
> *موضوع : نرم افزار موبایل*
> 
> 
> *تا به حال برای شما پیش آمده است که برنامه های ساخته شده با برنامه نویسی جاوا مثل بازی های گوشی همراه و برنامه نویسی های جاوا تحت وب در کامپیوتر قابل رویت نباشد ؟*
> *امولاتور ( emulator ) برنامه ای است که به شما امکان اجرای برنامه هایی را که قابل رویت در سیستم عامل ویندوز نیست را میدهد : مثل امولاتور بازی های سگا برای کامپیوتر ( هر امولاتور نیاز به یک واسطه دارد که آن را رام ( Rom ) می خوانند مثل خود بازی سگا ).*
> *برنامه ای که به شما معرفی می کنیم امولاتوری است برای اجرای مشتقات جاوا بر روی کامپیوتر مانند بازی های موبایل و به عبارت دیگر نرم افزار اجرا کننده ی بازی های موبایل برای کامپیوتر.*
> *از امکانات این برنامه می توان به نکات زیر اشاره کرد :*
> ...

----------


## مهران رسا

این هم یکی دیگه !


*



			
				 <H2>برنامه ای جهت اجرای فایل های جاوا در کامپیوتر - Freeware MidpX 1.3.1
			
		

*


> موضوع : ابزار های بازی, بازی های جاوا, بــرنامه هاي جاوا, موبایل, نرم افزارهای جاوا 2,479 بازدید
> 
> اگر دوست دارید یک شبیه ساز از *مبایل در کامپیوتر* خود داشته باشید، تا به وسیله ی آن بتوانید فایل های جاوای خود را در کامپیوتر شخصی خود با همان کیفیت (کیفیت و قدرت اجرای بازی در گوشی های همراه) اجرا کنید پیشنهاد سایت بین دانلود به شما کاربران استفاده از نرم افزار کاربردی Midpx می باشد. این برنامه برای فایل های java که اکثرا با فرمت jar هستند و قابل نصب بر روی گوشی هایی می باشد که قابلیت پشتیبانی از زبان جاوا را دارد ساخته شده تا کابران بتوانند نسخه های بازی های خود و یا هر برنامه ی جاوایی خود را در کامپیوتر اجرا و بازدید کنند.
> 
> اما جالب است بدانید که:
> امولاتور ( emulator ) برنامه ای است که به شما امکان اجرای برنامه هایی را که قابل رویت در سیستم عامل ویندوز نیست را میدهد : مثل امولاتور بازی های سگا برای کامپیوتر ( هر امولاتور نیاز به یک واسطه دارد که آن را رام ( Rom ) می خوانند مثل خود بازی سگا ).
> برنامه ای که به شما معرفی کردیم امولاتوری است برای اجرای مشتقات جاوا بر روی کامپیوتر مانند بازی های موبایل، و به عبارت دیگر نرم افزار اجرا کننده ی بازی های موبایل برای کامپیوتر.
> از امکانات برنامه می توان به موارد زیر اشاره کرد :
> اجرای فایل های Jad و Jarمدیریت انواع فایل های J2ME و مشتقات آناجرا کننده ی تمامی وضوح های تصویریپشتیبانی از Sun Microsystems Wireless Toolkits
> ...


</H2>

----------

